# LF: Peacocks, Haps And Female Strawberry Peacock



## Unknown crim

Looking to get some beautiful male peacock, haps and 2 female strawberry peacock only!

give me a text at 778-891-9225 or inbox, comment below if you have any for sale or know where i can get them

also got red zebra/yellow labs juvs for sale, and angelfish juvs

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fieds-25/fs-red-zebra-yellow-lab-juvs-135121/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-classifieds-25/selling-angelfish-juvs-134497/

Thank you


----------



## Unknown crim

Bump, got a sulfur head, female peacock, venustus 8-9inch, blue neons in my tank if you can get rid of couple of your cichclids please contact me

would be interested in any kind of cichlids that i can put together with mine


----------



## Unknown crim

Bump looking for more!

picked up 12 mbuna's of smccleme today great guy with great cichlids!


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump!


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump still looking to add 10-12 more in my tank!


----------



## Unknown crim

Dialy bump!


----------



## Unknown crim

Dialy bumppp need venustus gone asap and need more mbuna, peacock and haps!


----------



## Unknown crim

Dialy bumpp!


----------



## Unknown crim

Dialy bump! Taking venustus to a new home tomorrow! Still looking for more cichlids


----------



## Unknown crim

Still looking....


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump


----------



## Unknown crim

Looking for juvs too! Daily bump!


----------



## Unknown crim

Still looking!


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump...


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump


----------



## engotski

I have a 2.5" male ruby red, has orange on the gill part of his body now for 8$


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump!!


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump!


----------



## DevinHebert

Hey! Text me 604-799-8884 have nice adult Mbuna for sale! Can deliver. Thx


----------



## Unknown crim

Bump! Still looking!


----------



## jbyoung00008

Petland Poco brought in 6 or 7 species last week. Most juvies but you can sex some of them.


----------



## Unknown crim

Thanks jb ill head down there in the next couple days


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bumpp


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bumpppp


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump!


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bumpp


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump


----------



## Unknown crim

Bump still looking for more


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump


----------



## Unknown crim

Bumppppppppp


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump


----------



## Unknown crim

Bump bump bump!!


----------



## Unknown crim

Bump bump bumppppp


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump


----------



## Unknown crim

Bump bump bump


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bumpp


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump


----------



## Unknown crim

Still looking for some beauties!


----------



## killifishkerry

Got some blue and yellow peacock at Fantasy Aquatics


----------



## Unknown crim

killifishkerry said:


> Got some blue and yellow peacock at Fantasy Aquatics


How big are they, whats the price and what kind of blue and yellow peacock?


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bumppp


----------



## Unknown crim

Bumpp bumppp bumpppp!


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bump


----------



## Unknown crim

Daily bumppp


----------



## Unknown crim

Bump to the topp


----------



## Unknown crim

Bought a bunch of beautiful cichlids of a bca member got enough cichlids now
Thanks to everyone who sold me their beauties

Thread closed


----------

